# Rena Filstar xP3 on Sale at Amazon (sold out at petco)



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

*$143.99 for XP3 *

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000260FX4?smid=A2LDZGFAGG1QXE&tag=priceg-cpc-20&linkCode=asn


----------

